
IPad still looks uncomfortable to use for hours at a time - yarow
http://www.businessinsider.com/ipad-ergonomics-2010-3
======
zacclark
This just seems like trolling for extra website views by making another
useless iPad story.

"Books still seem uncomfortable to read for hours at a time. I mean, you have
to hold the thing the whole time you want to read it, and you even have to
figure out fancy ways to keep it on the right page, since it keeps trying to
close itself. You'd think after hundreds of years someone would have figured
out this problem."

Oh wait, it isn't actually a problem. A whole 1.5 pounds? Oh no!

~~~
usaar333
It's funny - I tried using an ipad and it really is uncomfortable to use after
15 or so minutes. Holding 1.5 lbs is definitely a pain for a long time -- a
paperback book is typically less than a quarter of that weight.

